# Bit of technical help please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya

Can anybody help before I go totally     ?

Right then gals - I can;t use the computer and the phone together. If the phone rings and I answer it, the computer connection goes. Its bloody annoying. I'm on broadband with a wireless router so i'm sure it shouldn't. Any ideas what the problem is? And if I need to contact anybody so I need BT or a computer shop person??

And.............. my blackberry always syncronised quite happily with Microsoft and suddenly it won't and I get an error message. Appalling as its my whole work calendar/diary    . Who do I contact about that? Computer shop person?

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

LL, sorry, can only help a little - for the first part, BT is your best bet - you will get a call centre in India and the guys and girls are smart smart smart when it comes to sorting my broadband / phone issues out on the odd occasion.  Presumably the blackberry thing needs to be Mr Whizz computer guy.  I also just wanted to chime in and say I chucked my iphone down the loo the other day (don't ask  , but the loo was clean) and it no longer works.     So sympathy is oozing your way LL as technology is defeating me too right now but with the sure knowledge that neither BT nor a computer whizz kid is going to give me any more advice than to buy a replacement.... 

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

LL, you need to get an adaptor to plug into the phone socket and then the broadband and phone plugs into the adaptor. I don't remember what they are called but you need them to be able to use phone and broadband together. I think that they are quite cheap, or they should be cos they look very simple! If you go to PC World or somewhere like that I am sure that they will have them. So that will easily solve that problem.

No idea about the Blackberry I'm afraid.

Inde, I'm sorry about your phone! I did that once (the toilet wasn't quite so clean but less dirty than it could of been iykwim) and I removed the battery and card and dried them under the hand dryer and the next day they worked. Very annoying though, and slightly gross using that phone for a bit!  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got one of those adapter thingys already - I wonder why it isn't working??

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - I hate these things. Find them sooooooooo frustrating.

Oooh inde - shame about the loo thing


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Right - I've moved the phone into anothe room. I wonder if that will make a difference


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

LL, BB, you're not wrong - apart from the embarrassment factor   you can't even open the flipping thing up to dry it off as it doesn't come apart like a normal mobile phone.....ahem, Bing Bong, is this the time to admit that not only do I not have a tv nor sky plus but I actually don't own a hair dryer....I know, I know, hang my head in shame....  

Which doesn't help LL in the slightest with her infuriating problem, for which abject apologies.  Hope distance helps.

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Inde - are you a radio person? 

I LOVE Radio 4. Some of the plays are brilliant and so funny.
I find R4 strangely relaxing. Must be something about the sound  . I like to have it on, on the way home from work. Calms me down more than music and shouty presenters


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes!!  Radio 4 goes on first thing in the morning and is only replaced by Nursery Rhyme Time or Pumpkin Soup as the Archers comes on (figure I'm living the reality of the soap, so don't want to confuse myself further   )  Then it is on and off as I work during the day, and often in the evenings.  I was shouting at it last night as the "Moral Maze" was dedicated to whether women in their middle / old age should be able to access tx to have children.  Radio 4 is a national treasure, and I'm not even British!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LL I can't help you I am a pc phobe as well.....


My wireless BB has gone down in the last day or two as well, it works fine if I plug it in with a lead from the router to the pc! I hope that it rights itself, if not I end up for hours on the phone waiting for orange man to answer to tell me that they cannot help as I have a rotuer that it is a different brand and not theirs, and then the Belkin router helpline saying it must be a server problem!! I called a man round to the house who charged me £60 and did nothing before!

I bought my donor and his partner wireless speakers for their new ktichen, to link up to their cd player, it turned out to be a disaster and they get an electric shock if you touch the diode on the floor that throws you across the floor, then the wireless BB stops if you play the music, so they called the B+O man around who fitted the things and they are stumped as well!!

I hate technology I wish it was like Sky TV when it goes wrong, switch it off count to 5 and it all works out!!

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey JJ1 - that sounds like me. Its difficult knowing who to phone isn't it? Well - the phone in the other room was a disaster. When I was using it, I could hear the internt dialling up in the background  . So now its all linked together somehow with 2 of those little white box things  

Inde - Do you ever listen to Clare in the Community?


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

LL  Dont think I can contribute too much of use here but I did have problems with my BB too.  I had mobile broadband then when I bought house last year got a landline with broadband.  The landline BB never really worked and kept cutting out so I ended up keeping the mobile one as well...

I had a lot of calls to the phone provider who checked the landline broadband and said there was no problem there - then calls to the modem/router company who said it was phone provider's fault... eventually after loads of to-ing and fro-ing I found someone in the modem/router company who talked me remotely through how to fix the problem.  (it involved knowing what to type into the tool bar and clicking boxes) 

Maybe if you call the company who provide the wireless router they can help ... but dont be fobbed off by them blaming the phone company   

Anyway, now that I have just sorted out the landline stuff  - and being on an economy drive - I am trying to cancel my mobile service ... I ended up having to shout at the overly insistent customer service person who insisted that I should stay with them...and who wont let me leave easily.  I told them clearly I want out!!  Maybe its hormones turning me into the antichrist!!?

Anyway, hope you sort things out before you go completely   (think I am well on my way to  )

Maya


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

LL, yes, occasionally...it's on at bath time in our house so it's a matter of luck when I do!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Blimey - it really isn't easy sorting these things out is it?
The flipping computer connection keeps going now and I have to go over to the router and turn it off and on to get it bck. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I wouldn't mind _quite_ so much if I could get off the settee within 10 minutes


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Inde I just do not understand people like you?! No tv, Sky OR hairdryer??!!!! Actually I am not that attached to my hairdryer but they are rather useful, more so than an ironing board anyway!   

We just changed internet providers at home and it was a pain setting it up and I had to make two phone calls to O2, and embarassingly got the same man both times. Each time I sounded like an idiot who didn't know a router from a hard drive. I hate phoning helplines! But I couldn't get the wireless to work and I called O2 and he talked me through it and it got sorted   I had put off calling but it was far easier than I expected. 

I hope that everyone sorts out their dodgy internet, BB, speakers and the like! 

Bingbong x


----------

